

My Setup - revorad
http://paulstamatiou.com/my-setup

======
pc86
These posts are all meaningless drivel.

Does anyone really care what chair someone sits on? Whether they use a MacBook
Air or a MacBook Pro? Yes, you use 1Password. We get it.

